# SOMEBODY TAGGED ME,BUT I LOST THE LINK.



## The Old Ram-Australia (Jul 29, 2017)

G'day, I had every intention of answering the "tag" but now I can't find it can anybody help with the link?

All I can recall is it was a sheep thread,about BH dorpers ,hope someone can help...T.O.R.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 29, 2017)

Hey TOR... the thread in question was regarding a weak lamb due to heat. I think it got taken care of and the lamb is healthy and doing fine. I'm the person that tagged you.


----------

